# SB Audigy SE problems!



## Mordemox (Feb 21, 2007)

Alright so after a year of using Onboard Audio, I decided to snag a Sound Blaster Audigy SE.

Here's some specs about my comp:

Mobo: Asus A8N5X
Wireless Card in 1 PCI slot.
WinXP Pro SP2
2GB Ram
yadda yadda yadda, I think that's all you need to know.

So I install the card, disable the onboard audio in the BIOS, load up windows, and it finds "Multimedia Audio Controller." Ok sweet, it found the card. I go to load the drivers from the disk and drivers from the website and I get "Setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system. Please ensure that your product is properly installed before running this Steup program."  


What gives? I consider myself very knowledgable about Windows and stuff, built my own comp, but I cannot for the life of me figure this one out! Any ideas?


----------



## djgraffitis (Feb 20, 2007)

Mordemox said:


> Alright so after a year of using Onboard Audio, I decided to snag a Sound Blaster Audigy SE.
> 
> Here's some specs about my comp:
> 
> ...



Open the control panel / system / device manager 

click on the game port and sound device

you should see your audigy card with a yellow question mark.

delete it, reboot and do not click on the popup new hardware found, immediately run the audigy setup program. Please tell me if it works for you.


----------

